# Aqueon Pro Heaters Resemblance...?



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, The last couple of days I have been searching for a reliable, shatterproof heater. I had a stealth that got old, and replaced it with a stealth pro... which are garbage. I was browsing and stumbled across a new line of Aqueon (All Glass) heaters. They came out with a new pro line:

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/pro-heaters.htm#
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/9240/product.web

I can't help but notice how much this line resembles the old stealth heaters, the body of the heater looks exactly the same (the 4 ridges down the sides, etc)! It looks as though Aqueon/All Glass bought the old stealth line, added and indicator light, and changed the top/dial. I am interested to see if these perform as well as the old style stealth heaters. Just thought I would share


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good eye Fish Guy. They are indeed made by the same Italian manufacturer that made the old Stealth heaters. They also make the glass tube heaters as well as the Aqueon power filters.
Andy


----------



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, thanks for that info! So Marineland and Aqueon are both owned by central pet (the company that bought out all glass and renamed it aqueon)?

Edit: I found this list of other central pet brands on the Aqueon site, but couldn't figure out which company makes the stealth heaters...? 
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/about/contact-us/

For whatever reason, making these connections between major companies interests me


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not exactly. Marineland, Perfecto, Tetra, Jungle are all owned by United Pet group.
Aqueon, Kent Marine, Oceanic, Coralife, and Zilla are all owned by Central Garden and Pet and operate under the Central Aquatics business division.

As is the case with most aquarium products the heaters and filters are actually manufactured by a third company that is based in Italy. This is called OEM manufacturing and is pretty common. One company actually makes the products and another company sells them under their brand name.
Andy


----------



## ~Fish Guy~ (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, Thanks so much for the info! I really appreciate your willingness to help  Like I said, that's interesting how quite a fe companies that I thought were completely separate are linked.

This could also explain how I bought a marineland aquarium kit and received a tetra water conditioner sample in it LOL 

Thanks again!


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone using the Aqueon Pro heaters?

I ordered a stealth pro without research based on the old stealth and turns out they are junk and explode :-(

These do look exactly like the old stealths with some minor updates.


----------

